# Linux-Testbericht

## musv

http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/hackersystem.php

----------

## Anarcho

 *musv wrote:*   

> http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/hackersystem.php

 

Solche posts kennt man sonst nur aus dem Heise-Forum mit einem [kt] im Titel...

Was willst du uns denn sagen?

----------

## misterjack

Wenn ich schon im ersten Satz "Standart's" lese, klick ich gleich weg.

----------

## Necoro

also ich würde das jetzt mal in die Rubrik "anstrengende Satire" einordnen ... auch wenn ich wie Anarcho nicht weiß, was musv uns damit sagen will ...

----------

## bbgermany

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wenn ich schon im ersten Satz "Standart's" lese, klick ich gleich weg.

 

Ist das nicht schon "standart" ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ein Standard ist ein Standard. Und bei dem, was uns Microsoft vorsetzt, reicht es immer nur bis zum Standart. Einen Standard haben die noch nie hinbekommen.

----------

## think4urs11

Also ich finde diesen Anwenderbericht durchaus witzig - im Sinne von derartig bissig sarkastisch das es niemand der auch nur mit einem Teelöffel Intellekt und eigenen Erfahrungen mit 'beiden Seiten' ausgestattet diesen liest die dort getroffenen Aussagen ernst nehmen kann.

$Bild/Blöd-Leser lebt so und so nach dem alten bäuerlichen Prinzip des 'kenn i ned, fress i ned', ist aber auch nicht Zielpublikum.

Nicht zuletzt - wer hat die feine Ironie des Domainnamens entdeckt?  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Quote:*   

> deshalb haben wir Jürgen P. aus L. (der bei uns unter anderem für die Rechtschreiprüfung zuständig ist) beauftragt, dieses "Linux", von dem man in letzter Zeit immer mehr hört, für uns zu testen!

 

Na, da soll er lieber bei der Rechtschreibprüfung bleiben und da noch ein wenig üben.

 *Quote:*   

> ... und gleich als erstes fällt auf, dass der Startbutton fehlt!

 

Das kann ich bestätigen. Den Leuten den ich Linux etwas schmackhaft machen konnte, bemängelten das selbe.

Tja ansonsten kann ich nur sagen was der Domainname schon her gibt; Gehirnverschmutzung.

Aber das ist ja in Deutschland schon Standart  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich sehe da wenig Sarkasmus. Der Typ ist einfach unlustig und hat keine Ahnung, wie man einen Artikel schreibt.

Btw: Der Screenshot von der Konsole...Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...

*kopfschüttel*

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw: Der Screenshot von der Konsole...Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...
> 
> 

 

Ja, nach dem dritten mal hinsehen dacht ich mir auch; Wie schlecht ist das denn...

----------

## Vortex375

Das war noch net mal Satire, das war ja NUR grottenschlecht.

In Wirklichkeit würde Linux nicht ein einziges Mal nachfragen, selbst wenn man wichtige Systemdateien löscht.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> In Wirklichkeit würde Linux nicht ein einziges Mal nachfragen, selbst wenn man wichtige Systemdateien löscht. 

 

Kommen solche Sachen nicht manchmal mit dem offensive USE-Flag?

So weit ich das überflogen hab, kommt der Kerl ja nicht mal über den LOGIN-Bildschirm weg. Und da gibt es nichtmal bei WIN nen Start-Button. Und ob das stimmt, dass man den login bei WIN umgehen kann, indem man abbrechen klickt, kann ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen (hab einfach nicht die nötigen Voraussetzungen  :Wink: )

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Uhm... Macht IHR jetzt Scherze? So wie ich das lese, scheinen einige zu denken, dass das ernst gemeint wäre...

Aber ich kann euch versichern, dass diese Seite eine Satire-Seite ist bzw. sein soll...

----------

## UncleOwen

[quote="franzf"] *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und ob das stimmt, dass man den login bei WIN umgehen kann, indem man abbrechen klickt, kann ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen (hab einfach nicht die nötigen Voraussetzungen )

 

fyi: Ja, bei Asbach-Uralt-Versionen (9x) geht das. Bei der NT-Reihe natuerlich nicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. ich kann euch versichern, dass diese Seite eine Satire-Seite ist bzw. sein soll...

 

 *http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/impressum.php wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...sowie der Wunsch, dem Autor ein paar auf die Fresse zu hauen.
> 
> 

 

 :Twisted Evil:   das ist wohl die  andere  Seite des Humors, die ich bisher nicht kannte!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, einige seiner Artikel sind schon lustig http://gehirnverschmutzung.now--here.de/hacker.php mir gefällt das Bild mit den wechselnden Gesichtern   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

Och, ich finds ganz nett - nicht mehr nicht weniger...  :Smile: 

Aber Gehirnverschmutzung brauche ich nicht unbedingt, mein Kopf ist schon zugemüllt genug...  :Wink: 

----------

## TMoS_uga

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ob das stimmt, dass man den login bei WIN umgehen kann, indem man abbrechen klickt, kann ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen (hab einfach nicht die nötigen Voraussetzungen )

 

Bei Windows in den Versionen 98, 98SE, ME konnte man die Anmeldung tatsächlich mit ESC bzw einem klick auf Abbrechen umgehen. Wobei diese Anmeldung nur für verschiedene Desktopprofile war und nicht für verschiedene User in dem Sinne.

----------

## xraver

 *TMoS_uga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Windows in den Versionen 98, 98SE, ME konnte man die Anmeldung tatsächlich mit ESC bzw einem klick auf Abbrechen umgehen. Wobei diese Anmeldung nur für verschiedene Desktopprofile war und nicht für verschiedene User in dem Sinne.

 

Ja, einige Dau´s waren auch begeistert wenn man den Anmeldedialog weg geklickt hat. Danach kam die Frage "Wie hast du mein Passwort umgangen?"

IMHO hatte der Anmeldedialog auch was dem Netzwerk zu tun ..was genau weiss ich auch nicht. Ist aber auch egal, die Zeit ist vorbei.

----------

